# GAS air ride Audi a5 help needed



## ggill (Dec 25, 2012)

*GAS air ride Audi a5 help needed New problem*

hi, 

i'm in the middle fitting air ride and I am a little confused as to what parts off the old suspension i need to transfer over to the new air ride strut... 

I know i need No.2,3,4,5,12,13,14 .. what else?





























one on the left supplied with air ride, Right is the original









Can someone please help..


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

thats all you gotta use, make both just like the one on the left picture, remove the inner top rubber and place the top bag bracket tight against the aluminum, reinstall top. the problem with this setup thats nothing it preventing bag bracket from moving freely inside the top and could make some clunking noises, because only strut nut is holding complete assembly in place.

this is how bagyard look like, they use a little plastic (red) spacer, to prevent aluminum to touch the bracket.
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-...ageshack.us/a/img16/7328/dsc00412vd.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...ickr.com/5262/5620591021_6750b05168.jpg[/img] IMG_6953 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...ickr.com/5107/5620591045_e759bfedee.jpg[/img] IMG_6954 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## ggill (Dec 25, 2012)

thanks for that :thumbup:

ok next problem.lol

Before I start its a GAS V1 kit, (compressor: Viair 350C)



















everything is fitted, however the compressor will not turn on, the following things have been tested:

new relay
fuse is ok
battery is ok

However it works when by passed the relay, i.e. directly wired to the battery.

-----------------

Next problem,

Once we filled the tank full of air (via directly wiring the compressor to the battery) air passes through the to valves, but does not leave the valves.




What am i doing wrong here.. please help


----------



## lucas.g60 (Jan 4, 2011)

so if its work directly then wiring must b wrong and you serach problem with wires


----------



## lucas.g60 (Jan 4, 2011)

wil not leave the valves until you give them 12V signal so then your tank is full valves should b shut,then they only open when you press UP button (coil on brass valves need earth and 12V)


----------



## ggill (Dec 25, 2012)

oh, was thinking it maybe a pressure switch issue, not sending any signal to the compressor?


----------



## lucas.g60 (Jan 4, 2011)

nah,p/switch have nothing to do with valves.you have 2 way system as i can see,means 2 vlaves in line get air into bags and out of the bags,simple and fautless system


----------



## ggill (Dec 25, 2012)

okay thats the valve issue kind of sorted, 

what can do i regarding the compressors not turning on? I've checked all the wiring, seems to be all correct.


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

ggill said:


> okay thats the valve issue kind of sorted,
> 
> what can do i regarding the compressors not turning on? I've checked all the wiring, seems to be all correct.


ive been talking to mk2singh about your issues, i think we may have sorted it.


----------



## ggill (Dec 25, 2012)

all sorted now, thanks to those who helped.

after all that it was the pressure switch/valves that didnt have a 12v power supply


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

Seen the pics.... Looking sweet dude


----------

